# Farbspritzer mit Photoshop



## El Presidente (4. August 2005)

Hallo an alle! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit Photoshop Farbspritzer zu erzeugen, so ähnlich wie in folgendem Bild: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/11900938/ ? Wenn ja, wie geht das? Danke schonmal im Voraus. Gruß, Mo.

EDIT: Google-Suche hat auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## ston3d (4. August 2005)

such mal nach brushes...


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. August 2005)

Genau, und dann am besten auch gleich bei deviantArt - wo du schon mal da bist.


----------

